# $24000 !! for a GTP



## CodeRed (Jun 13, 2006)

Holy crapola, check out herptrader ad 676-501

*Green Tree Python female 16 months old. * Was red as a baby and is now yellow and green. Feeding on small rats.
Price: $24000 for only 1

I thought yearlings were around the $10k mark. The red ones must be faster 






Oh, yeah I know this really doesnt belong in Australian Snakes


----------



## Earthling (Jun 13, 2006)

only $24000......I'll take 6 thanks.


----------



## Crocboy (Jun 13, 2006)

I saw it on RDU and thought it was an error. I think you can buy a pair of rough scales for that.


----------



## alby (Jun 13, 2006)

yes ddint you know red goes faster gees everyone knows that


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 13, 2006)

i could get 240 angleheads for that,lol


----------



## MrBredli (Jun 13, 2006)

Grab a male for $11000 and that's a pair of yearling GTP's for $35000. What would you rather, the yearling pair now or 5 hatchies next season? If you buy the pair, you could have 12-15 (?) hatchlings in 2 years time (then 15-25+ hatchies every year after). It's a huge risk putting all of your eggs in one basket but if you pulled it off you could retire early  I think i'd take the 5 hatchies myself..


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Jun 13, 2006)

cough...rip off...cough..sorry but thats crazy


----------



## Crocboy (Jun 13, 2006)

Theres gonna be a hell of a lot of Green trees floating around in the next couple of years.


----------



## Lucas (Jun 13, 2006)

at $24000 I think they'll stay floating too


----------



## Lucas (Jun 13, 2006)

How can someone expect 24g when they are going for 7. Anyone feel like selling a Coastal for $2000. Moneys burning a hole in my pocket :wink:


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 13, 2006)

Maybe its toilet trained


----------



## Thor1 (Jun 13, 2006)

a price drop would certainly be ok for my pocket.
especially in GTPs
they are beautiful snakes.


----------



## Thor1 (Jun 13, 2006)

hey i have a coastal i will sell for a bargain at only $1500.ha ha.


----------



## Lucas (Jun 13, 2006)

They'd want to cook my egg breakie every morning too


----------



## DanN (Jun 13, 2006)

Do you think authentic Australian GTP would sell for more if they were ever released or whatever?


----------



## Lucas (Jun 13, 2006)

Nah, sorry Thor. Thats just not enough :lol:


----------



## Thor1 (Jun 13, 2006)

yeah you might get something of inferior quality at such a low price.


----------



## Lucas (Jun 13, 2006)

Imagine the quality of the $150 Coastals or Athertons :? :lol:


----------



## Thor1 (Jun 13, 2006)

when they arrive in the mail they turn out to be very nice posters of coastals.
always read the fine print!!!


----------



## Lucas (Jun 13, 2006)

Hahahahaha. Maybe toy rubber snakes. Fine print "Made in Taiwan".


----------



## Thor1 (Jun 13, 2006)

and when you goto taiwan you get real snakes in jars with fine print reading
"eaten in taiwan".
interestingly enough i wonder if there is a market in australia food snake meat????


----------



## Lucas (Jun 13, 2006)

Once upon a time maybe. My parents are in vietnam working. They were fed snake over there.


----------



## Moclobe (Jun 13, 2006)

I didn't think that any of the GTPs legally kept in australia produced red hatchlings only yellow. So is it possible that you would be paying $24000 for an illegal python?


----------



## Lucas (Jun 13, 2006)

Piy you can't Revs check them :lol:


----------



## Thor1 (Jun 13, 2006)

i saw a red in QLD about 6 years ago.


> I didn't think that any of the GTPs legally kept in australia produced red hatchlings only yellow. So is it possible that you would be paying $24000 for an illegal python?


lucas...find out what snake tastes like for me will you.


----------



## Lucas (Jun 13, 2006)

My mum wasn't keen. Step Dad was ok with it. My dad ate a lot of snake when he was in the NT. He couldn't really liken the taste to anything else.


----------



## Thor1 (Jun 13, 2006)

i am guessing they would taste like what they are fed on.
croc tastes like chicken a bit to me.
what do you reckon??


----------



## Lucas (Jun 13, 2006)

Only croc I've eaten was in flat dried form. I guess it makes sense. I'm a big fan of roo. Just gotta find a scrubby thats been eating roo.


----------



## Thor1 (Jun 13, 2006)

now that sounds good to me.
i enjoy roo often myself.
i am glad someone else likes eating our national icon.
how ironic.


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Jun 13, 2006)

maybe its a gold plated red green tree snake?


----------



## Lucas (Jun 13, 2006)

You'd never know what the yanks are breeding


----------



## Lucas (Jun 13, 2006)

The national icon tastes so goos.


----------



## Thor1 (Jun 13, 2006)

Imagine if americans started eating bald eagles!!


----------



## Lucas (Jun 13, 2006)

Or cross breeding them with woodpeckers in attenpt to get a 'Jag Morph'


----------



## Thor1 (Jun 13, 2006)

you know someone might believe you are saying yanks are 
woodpeckers.
i am not sure about the wood part but......


----------



## Lucas (Jun 13, 2006)

Nah, I'm a little more blunt but I don't want a smack for being naughty.


----------



## feral (Jun 13, 2006)

> but I don't want a smack for being naughty


 :shock: :wink:


----------



## Thor1 (Jun 13, 2006)

some people enjoy a smack now and then.
anyway im off to bed.
see if you can turn those two sentences into something not sexual.


----------



## Lucas (Jun 13, 2006)

not appropriate for the work place :lol:


----------



## PremierPythons (Jun 14, 2006)

Yeah and I'll sell my Stimmie for $5000...


----------



## Moreliaman (Jun 14, 2006)

TSK !! haven’t you guys heard of "go faster red" ? :lol: 
Bit expensive for something that probably isn’t 100% pure Australian !


----------



## Hickson (Jun 14, 2006)

That's a ridiculous price. You could buy an adult albino Olive for that price.



Hix


----------



## Greebo (Jun 14, 2006)

24 grand sounds like a fair price to me.


----------



## Retic (Jun 14, 2006)

That is just absurd, when are people going to catch onto the fact that GTP's are not that difficult to breed and given the number bred this year and the much higher number bred this coming season the price will finally become more realistic. You would have to have rocks in your head to pay money like that for one.


----------



## Earthling (Jun 14, 2006)

Now theres one posted for $20000 on the same site. Adult prices are ususally higher then juveniles so its sort of understandable the price. still............. you would have to be keeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen.


----------



## ad (Jun 14, 2006)

Quite reasonable price really, 
A massive 26 were bred for the whole of NSW in 2005. 30 were bred in 2004.
Easy to breed? Market Flooded? :roll:


----------



## Retic (Jun 14, 2006)

Who said easy to breed ? Who said the markets flooded ? Why pick just one State, loads were bred in other States as well.
The constant :roll: thing is getting a little tired Adam :lol:


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 14, 2006)

Quite a few were bred in SA , VIC and QLD last season. Although most of the ones bred by a certain QLD breeder didnt live very long .. dont tie off the yolk sacs for a GTP


----------



## Retic (Jun 14, 2006)

And there were also quite a large number bred in Victoria. From talking to a few breeders there will be many more this year, at least that should see prices becoming more reasonable this coming season. Anyone who has a pair should stil make some decent money out of them though :wink:


----------



## Rennie (Jun 14, 2006)

There isn't even a picture with the ad, who is going to pay $24000 for something they haven't even seen, it could be red because its covered in scabby wounds for all I know.


----------



## Retic (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: RE: $24000 !! for a GTP*

Someone with rocks in their head that's who :lol: 



Rennie said:


> There isn't even a picture with the ad, who is going to pay $24000 for something they haven't even seen, it could be red because its covered in scabby wounds for all I know.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 14, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: $24000 !! for a GTP*

$24,000 is a lot of money


----------



## ad (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: RE: $24000 !! for a GTP*



boa said:


> The constant :roll: thing is getting a little tired Adam :lol:



Why arent I allowed to put smilies on a post Boa? You seem to use them constantly - why single me out? :roll:


----------



## Retic (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: RE: $24000 !! for a GTP*

That could be my question :lol: 



ad said:


> why single me out? :roll:


----------



## Greebo (Jun 14, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: $24000 !! for a GTP*

As this seems to be a state the obvious competition:

Threads about GTPs often turn into a slanging match and end up getting locked.

Also $48,000 is twice as much as $24,000.


----------



## TrueBlue (Jun 14, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: $24000 !! for a GTP*

Ive heard of breeding age females go for as much as 30-35 grand.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jun 14, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: $24000 !! for a GTP*

There probably will be more of them available in the next few years, and the price will reflect that. But there is a lot of pent-up demand for GTPs in this country, as the price drops and they become more accessible to keepers who previously couldn't afford them, it's pretty reasonable to assume that demand will stay high for a long time yet. The price thing is quite subjective - if you don't want it, don't buy it, but if a seller can get a price like that for his animal, good luck to him/her. No skin off my nose... I'd probably be a bit self-conscious advertising anything at that price, but I'm happy to wait and see if it sells before bagging him/her in this case.

J.


----------



## Moreliaman (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: RE: $24000 !! for a GTP*



ad said:


> Quite reasonable price really,
> A massive 26 were bred for the whole of NSW in 2005. 30 were bred in 2004.
> Easy to breed? Market Flooded? :roll:



Get yer cash out then !!! :lol: 

I would'nt say they are easy to breed but they arent a hard species....in a few years i bet the price will drop considerably, You should move here if you want gtps!! I can buy GTP hatchlings here for about £200-£250 each...or £150.00-£175.00 each if i bought a few. Its going to take a long time for yours to get to that price...but im sure they'll get alot cheaper soon, but at £24k im glad i dont want any !! :lol: :lol:



Greebo said:


> Also $48,000 is twice as much as $24,000.


 Are you sure??? :lol:


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 14, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: $24000 !! for a GTP*

I don't think that price is that bad, pure line cape york hatchling GTP's sell for around the $10k mark, so if these are pure cape yorks at 2 1/2 yearas old 20>24 seems pretty reasonable.

As for the comparison betweeen these guys and albino olives, equivalent aged olives (ie. mature) the only one i have seen for sale was....
wait for it....
wait for it....



$50'000!!!!!!


----------



## Greebo (Jun 14, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: $24000 !! for a GTP*

Albinos are white, not green


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 14, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: $24000 !! for a GTP*

Gosh darn it Greebo, I forgot that difference :shock: :wink:


----------



## FAY (Jun 14, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: $24000 !! for a GTP*

If someone is happy to pay those amounts for a GTP good on them!!
$24,000.00 is too much for me to pay.............but to someone like Bill Gates.....it is only pocket money!! It all depends on your financial situation.....or how much that you would love to have something............everybody is different!!


----------



## zulu (Jun 14, 2006)

*re $24000*

Dont worry me either the price,if the same snakes were 9 or ten or five thousand i couldnt get one as Garthanfay says,you have to have the funds available.If a person really wanted a pair and had the funds available they could buy a pair of pailseys which are almost yearlings for 18 thousand,dont know whether he could sex them,probably could at the present age.


----------



## pauken (Jun 14, 2006)

Its like anything it will go down in price l paid $2400 for my first DVD recorder now you can buy them for $199 ,but if there are people out there into snakes with that kind of spare change then l have a Diamond Python 4 years old beautiful looking snake handles well, eats well, very active comes with a beautiful enclosure l only want $8000 Barginnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## shellshock (Jun 14, 2006)

at these prices I really gotta start breeding !!!!!!


----------



## peterescue (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: $24000 !! for a GTP*



waruikazi said:


> I don't think that price is that bad, pure line cape york hatchling GTP's sell for around the $10k mark, so if these are pure cape yorks at 2 1/2 yearas old 20>24 seems pretty reasonable.quote]
> 
> Red hatchy? Cape York?


----------



## DanN (Jun 21, 2006)

Has anyone seen the photograph of the GTP selling for $24000 on herptrader

There is no way that thing was ever red


----------



## MrBredli (Jun 21, 2006)

You don't think so? I think it looks very exotic compared to all the aussie GTP's i've seen (that seem to be rather plain green or blue), so i wouldn't be surprised if it was red as a hatchie.


----------



## jordo (Jun 21, 2006)

> There is no way that thing was ever red


why not?


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jun 21, 2006)

Its a "Biak" or soemthing like that. And the guy admits that.


----------



## DanN (Jun 21, 2006)

Because Maroon baby GTP don't turn yellow before they turn green and you can blatantly see the yellow fading to the Green


----------



## DanN (Jun 21, 2006)

Im sorry. I think I could be wrong. I have never seen that before. It does have the round blotches that the Papuan babies have not the slashes which the Aussies have.


----------



## reptililian (Jun 22, 2006)

Even if I can't have her, I can atleast say I've seen her! She may have started out red, but she is now the colour of an angel. The picture of her does her no justice at all.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jun 22, 2006)

Red hatchies often go through an olive-gold phase before they finally colour up. The large triangular markings are an indication it was a red baby - yellows don't have those. True Aussie GTPs are so rare in collections in this country that very few have ever seen them in the flesh, regardless of what you may have been told, and I would venture to say that it would be difficult or impossible to distinguish between Aussie babies and yellow NG babies just by looking at them.

Jamie.


----------



## mitchyj (Jun 22, 2006)

how about some fotos


----------



## Moreliaman (Jun 22, 2006)

Best to leave the australian ones in the wild :wink: 

Hi lilly, long time no see, welcome back :wink:


----------



## ashman07 (Jun 22, 2006)

What do u guys sespect the price of GTP to be in the next 5 years


----------



## MrBredli (Jun 23, 2006)

$1500-2500


----------



## reptililian (Jun 23, 2006)

Hey Moreliaman. Computer health problems this time. But we have a new servant now and I'm happily back! 

Re price, it's sure to drop, though I don't think the entire pant seat will fall out of the market. Despite how many get bred, I'm sure the market can absorb them. They will be beautiful no matter how much the price falls, and humans love a thing of beauty.


----------



## Retic (Jun 23, 2006)

The price will undoubtedly drop because of how many are being bred and how that figure will increase dramatically this season and next. I would expect them to be BHP prices within a few years which really is where they should be. This $7000 for a hatchling is just ridiculous.


----------



## zulu (Jun 23, 2006)

*re $24000*

One tryed the 20K and the other two said we will try too why not,look at the ochre bhps they sold apparently for twice the price of others,you never know unless you try


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: RE: $24000 !! for a GTP*



boa said:


> I would expect them to be BHP prices within a few years which really is where they should be



I totally agree there Boa. In fact, I'll go on record predicting that BHP's will be the most expensive non-morph python in 15 years time.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 23, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: $24000 !! for a GTP*

but I want one now, not in 15 years time


----------



## alumba (Jun 24, 2006)

Red ones aren’t native to Australia I wouldn’t pay more than 5 grand for an Aru or Sorong or even a Biak. I know a man who sells native Australian chondro for around $7500 and they are a beautiful snake


----------



## Retic (Jun 24, 2006)

It doesn't bother me where they come from but I wouldn't pay more than $5000 for any of them. The 'exotic' ones are usually the better looking adults.


----------



## Splitmore (Jun 24, 2006)

> I know a man who sells native Australian chondro for around $7500 and they are a beautiful snake


How can you be sure they are native chondro's? That the problem with the whole native/exotic chondro debate. You have absolutely no way of knowing where the animals originated from.


----------



## Retic (Jun 24, 2006)

That is the whole problem, that is why I wouldn't pay more than $5000 because at the end of the day they are just a GTP and you are taking the word of the breeder and he might have taken the word of another breeder and so on.


----------



## bigguy (Jun 24, 2006)

Just looking at yellow hatchlings, I could never tell the difference between native and exotic. However, adults are dead easy to tell apart. It takes me about 1 to 2 seconds to tell the difference.

If I were buying hatchlings that were claimed to be bred from native stock, I would first of all want to see the parents. It has been claimed many times over the last 5 or so years that hatchlings were Australian, however, when the adults have finally been seen, or when the hatchlings obtained adult colour it was quite evident they were exotic.

I am with Boa in that the price is far to high. There is a very high mortality rate with hatchling Greens, and its an expensive risk when you consider they can just die for no reason.


----------



## star11 (Jun 24, 2006)

I would like to see another photo of it in some light. If the photo of the snake doesn't do it justice, why would you post it in the first place. I am sure they can take a better photo any time???

Not that I am looking to buy it or anything....just to get horny over. :wink:


----------



## alumba (Jun 24, 2006)

I don’t believe any one should have a green unless they understand the importance of maintenance and hygiene that is required to keep these animals and that includes all aspect of reptile husbandry


----------



## star11 (Jun 24, 2006)

Well you would have to be stupid to pay that much for something you don't know how to keep. I agree.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jun 24, 2006)

Without stating the obvious... no-one should have ANYTHING unless they know the requirements...

Jamie.


----------



## reptililian (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: RE: $24000 !! for a GTP*



alumba said:


> Red ones aren’t native to Australia I wouldn’t pay more than 5 grand for an Aru or Sorong or even a Biak. I know a man who sells native Australian chondro for around $7500 and they are a beautiful snake



I've heard some people say that there are 8 Australian chondros in captivity. Some say 5, some say 3. And having read what Greg Maxwell has to say about "locality" chondros in "The More Complete Chondro" makes me wonder if most folk can be too sure anyway.

I'm with Pythoninfinite, Boa and Bigguy... you'd be lucky to know exactly what blood you had in your hatchling chondros. This whole "red baby = illegal" thing sounds rather silly to me.


----------



## Rennie (Jun 24, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: $24000 !! for a GTP*

They didnt' say it's illegal, just an exotic on licence.

EDIT: I think :wink:


----------



## reptililian (Jun 24, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: $24000 !! for a GTP*

Even so, people tend to flip out when someone says "red baby". Seems to stir the emotions almost as much as the letters g, t and p.

By the way, more and better pics of her have been promised to me.


----------



## mindthesole (Jun 24, 2006)

ill pay 25


----------



## bobthefish (Jun 30, 2006)

I love snakes, but 24,000 would do a lot of good for a lot of people. That's 80 times the average income in some African countries.

Maybe we could buy the snake as a group, breed heaps from it, and then give the babies to the Africans to eat????


----------

